# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  αλλαγη username

## Dreamcatcher_ed

με ποιο τροπο μπορω να αλλαξω το username moy?

----------


## kwstas_ed

στελνωντας ενα u2u στον διαχειριστη του φορουμ ή κανωντας εκ νεου εγγραφη αλλα χανωντας ολα τα ποστς στο ονομα σου...

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

σε ευχαριστω να σαι καλα

----------

